
Show HN: TameWords – Daily Discover new useful idiom・slang hard to find in books - filipyoo
https://www.TameWords.com
======
pseingatl
Another login, create account, subscription? Yuck. maison qu'offre: it's on
the house. But you won't get that from me.

